# Who exactly is Mickaël Pietrus



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Who is supposed to draft him? and people say hes the next J-Rich?


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Mike is a great athlete!
i see him in france (i'm french!) and he is so athletic!
he can take lot of rebounds,can make crazy dunks and had a good vision on the floor.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderbulls25</b>!
> Mike is a great athlete!
> i see him in france (i'm french!) and he is so athletic!
> he can take lot of rebounds,can make crazy dunks and had a good vision on the floor.


All the reports I've read highlight his athleticism, but is he a good _basketball_ player? I'll admit he's a very intrguing prospect. I've heard he has the athleticism of Desmond Mason, the shot of Ray Allen, and plays great defense. Is this true or is this just his potential? I guess what I'm wondering is how accurate these reports are and if he'll be NBA ready from day 1.

So, if you don't mind, thunderbulls, could you please provide a detailed report on him if you get the chance? I'd be most interested in hearing about his defense and shot. Would he be a good fit for the Bulls?


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

tonight i've looked the french final cup and i look him with boris diaw.
mike can jump like rashard lewis or desmond mason or carter!
in defense, he's so hot!
he make very nice blocks like BIG BEN wallace!
his special block is to put the ball on the plexi. he scotch it!

he's a good defenser in 1 one 1 with a lot of steals.
he had a good shot. i don't know if he had the same like Ray Allen but he can shoot at three, can penetrate or shoot at 3-4 meters.

in france, he plays 2-3-4 and eventually 5 for his defense.
in nba, i think he can only play in 3 or 4.
he had a good vision for pass.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

he is a good players for the bulls with his post: 3 or 4!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderbulls25</b>!
> tonight i've looked the french final cup and i look him with boris diaw.
> mike can jump like rashard lewis or desmond mason or carter!
> in defense, he's so hot!
> ...



Thanks! Who do you think will be the better NBA prospect? M. Pietrus or Diaw?


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

i love these two players, but pietrus is more phisycal than diaw.
diaw is a 2m02 and i'm sure he will play in nba 1 or 2
i think the best is pietrus!


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

He obviously would put up much better numbers than he does if he had the shooting ability and bball skills. I bet he is the athlete they say he is, but there are hundreds of those kicking around the world.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderbulls25</b>!
> i love these two players, but pietrus is more phisycal than diaw.
> diaw is a 2m02 and i'm sure he will play in nba 1 or 2
> i think the best is pietrus!


From what I've read (I've never seen him), he sounds like the player with more potential, but Diaw is better known for his defense. Is Diaw's defense that much better? Reason I ask is because the Bulls really need a good defender at shooting guard or small forward. Thanks for answering my questions. I've been curious about these guys for quite a while. :grinning:


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

diaw is more a stealer and pietrus is more a blocker!
i prefer pietrus 's defense!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>desert lobster</b>!
> He obviously would put up much better numbers than he does if he had the shooting ability and bball skills. I bet he is the athlete they say he is, but there are hundreds of those kicking around the world.


Do you know a good place to get Euro stats? The Euroleague site hasn't been updated in a while, and supposedly he has played better recently.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

go here:

http://www.elan-bearnais.fr/equipe/20022003/mpietrusstats.htm

http://www.elan-bearnais.fr/equipe/20022003/diawstats.htm

http://www.elan-bearnais.fr/equipe/20022003/fpietrusstats.htm


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

hey thunderbulls25, have you seen any of the following players and if you have, what are your thoughts on them.


Darko Milicic
Mario Lampje
Zarko Carbokaka
Alexander Pavlov
Anderson Verajao
Leanhindro Barbosa



Sorry if I misspelled any of those names!


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> Mario Lampje
> Zarko Carbokaka
> Anderson Verajao


i saw them players here my rating
1. maciej lampe- nba comparision: Dirk & raef la frentz (dirks O and raef's D)
2. boris diaw- nba comparision: young penny
3. Mikael pietrus - nba comparision: bonzi wells , ruben peterson (skills not character)
4. A. Varejao - no skills now but mighgt be a dominant 4 in the league in 3-4 years
5. Z. Cabarkapa - nba comparision: matt bullard (big man with 3point range nothing more)


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> 3. Mikael pietrus - nba comparision: bonzi wells , ruben peterson (skills not character)


That's would be excellent.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 5. Z. Cabarkapa - nba comparision: matt bullard (big man with 3point range nothing more)


My Bad. I thought of someone else(Brkiæ) Cabarkapa is realy ok very nice offensive skills can drive and shoot


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Thunderbulls, I don't want to burst your bubble here, you obviously like Pietrus very much but I completely diasgree with what you wrote.

First his NBA posirion will be SG, possibly SF but certainly not PF. He's 6-6 and would get eaten alive by guys like Kenyon Martin, Rasheed Wallace, etc...
Also Pietrus is not a good passer, he's an average passer at best who looks to shoot first, penetrate second and then pass which is the opposite of Diaw who'll always play unselfishly.
While Pietrus is a very good defender, Diaw is also far ahead of him in that part of the game: he anticipates better, he is much smarter on the help and is on par with Mickael as far as 1on 1 is concerned.

Despite the draft hype on Pietrus, I've always said and I maintain that Diaw is a better prospect than Pietrus. They have equal athleticism, but Diaw is a better passer (better court vision), rebounder, ballhandler and I'd also give him the edge on defense. The only part where Mickael is ahead of Diaw is his shooting.

Your thoughts? 

P.S. De quel coin es-tu?


----------



## a la rockets (May 9, 2003)

I think also that Diaw will be a better NBA player down the line.Pietrus may have more Athleticism,but Diaw has more skills.
Like starvydas said,the only up side that Pietrus has ove Diaw is his shooting,and that is that some the can be taught.
Actually I believe Diaw is a sleeper in this draft,much like TP was 2 years ago,and the team that lands him will be very fortunate.



ALA


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Thanks guys! Great reports on Pietrus and Diaw.

I have a question about Diaw now. Is he a reliable spot up shooter? Or is he just a bad shooter in general?

I think one of these guys might be a good fit for the Bulls. We will have plenty of offense, but we need someone versatile enough to be a defensive stopper against shooting guards and small forwards, but he must also hit open shots out to the three point line. Sounds like you think Diaw is that player.

I'd really appreciate anything you can add about either guy. Do you think either one could be a lockdown defender in the NBA, or just very good? I don't care too much about blocks or steals, but I'm more concerned about their ability to force his opponent into difficult shots. Are they physical defenders? Quick?

Thanks a lot. You guys are huge assets to the boards. :clap:


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Thunderbulls,
Have you seen Johan Petro play? If you could, give me a scouting report on him?


----------



## a la rockets (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Thanks guys! Great reports on Pietrus and Diaw.
> 
> I have a question about Diaw now. Is he a reliable spot up shooter? Or is he just a bad shooter in general?
> ...


There again,I'd pick Diaw over Pietrus,as Defense is his best asset.On his team(Pau-Orthez),which is at this time 1st in the regular season and just won the French cup,he is THE defensive stopper.He usually guards the best offensive opponent NO MATTER his position.This could be different in the NBA though as US players are usually more bigger and stronger than in Europe.



ALA


----------



## a la rockets (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Thunderbulls,
> Have you seen Johan Petro play? If you could, give me a scouting report on him?


Petro has just signed a deal with Pau-Orthez for next year.
Before that he was in the French Federal Training Center.He played in the junior division,so a scouting report from him will be hard to get.



ALA


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>a la rockets</b>!
> 
> 
> There again,I'd pick Diaw over Pietrus,as Defense is his best asset.On his team(Pau-Orthez),which is at this time 1st in the regular season and just won the French cup,he is THE defensive stopper.He usually guards the best offensive opponent NO MATTER his position.This could be different in the NBA though as US players are usually more bigger and stronger than in Europe.
> ...


I'll second that. 

Frankly I believe Diaw could really be a top 10 defender overall and a top 3 defender at his position after he has fully developed. He's got all the assets: long arms, quick feet, excellent lateral speed and if you beat him once you won't beat him the same way another time around. 



> I have a question about Diaw now. Is he a reliable spot up shooter? Or is he just a bad shooter in general?


In all honesty, Diaw still has much progress to make as far as his shooting consistency is concerned. He's improved over last year as a spot-up shooter though, but he's still far from perfection. I think it all comes down to confidence, usually when he misses his first outside J he's very reluctant to shoot, even when he's wide open.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I'm curious to know how any of the French players would do *today* understanding spoken English(or the version masqeurading as such in the U.S.A./N.B.A.)?

(Yes I know it's the U.S.A. that doesn't learn other languages and that language can be taught to any player coming to the NBA.)


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't quite understand the point of your question but I'll try to answer anyways. 

English is the most taught foreign language in French schools so they should have at least a fair basis of knowledge. However, given the fact that these players turn pro early (18 or 19) and hence drop school, it's a safe bet to say they'll most likely be lost once they come in the US. 
Also those dudes are good so they know basketball will earn them a fat paycheck. Not a real incentive to go to school and practice your language skills thoroughly...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

starvydas: Thank you for the response.  

The point of the question was to determine if communication between the player and his teammates and coaches would be a issue. I suspect it won't be given your answer.


----------



## a la rockets (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> I don't quite understand the point of your question but I'll try to answer anyways.
> 
> English is the most taught foreign language in French schools so they should have at least a fair basis of knowledge. However, given the fact that these players turn pro early (18 or 19) and hence drop school, it's a safe bet to say they'll most likely be lost once they come in the US.


I see what u mean,but you formulated the question in a odd way.
Well actually,in europeen youth center,kids go to school while learning bball.So they didn't really dropped school,but just finished their HS cursus.
Further more,knowing US culture having a huge impact on BBall players,I can assure u they won't be as lost a u seem to think.
In other words,don't underestemate them!


ALA


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep, a fourth French fan on this thread.

I'd pick Diaw over Pietrus. Pietrus is nothing special, except his athlecism. But I really believe that his abilities are taken too high in the French situation. In the NBA, he'll have to play athletic two-guards every night. I believe he'll struggle. I read big names like Ray Allen, Ben Wallace, Rashard Lewis.....let's be serious, Pietrus is at best Quentin Richardson-Desmon Mason.

Diaw has a more developped game as Pietrus as he doesn't heve the same body. Diaw is more polished, more team-oriented on offense and defense. He plays good one-on-one defense, plus he is a superior zone defender.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> All the reports I've read highlight his athleticism, but is he a good _basketball_ player? I'll admit he's a very intrguing prospect. I've heard he has the athleticism of Desmond Mason, the shot of Ray Allen, and plays great defense. Is this true or is this just his potential? I guess what I'm wondering is how accurate these reports are and if he'll be NBA ready from day 1.
> ...


No way. No friggin way is he as athletic as Desmond Mason and has a pure shot like Ray Allen combined with good defense. If this was so he'd be in the top 3 of the draft.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Yep, a fourth French fan on this thread.
> 
> I'd pick Diaw over Pietrus. Pietrus is nothing special, except his athlecism. But I really believe that his abilities are taken too high in the French situation. In the NBA, he'll have to play athletic two-guards every night. I believe he'll struggle. I read big names like Ray Allen, Ben Wallace, Rashard Lewis.....let's be serious, Pietrus is at best Quentin Richardson-Desmon Mason.
> ...


fair enough... Diaw is the right man for the Bulls !! *more team oriented on offense and defense.. good one-on-one defense, a superior defender... *

We don't need Diaw to blow out to become an all-star caliber player... If he ends up becoming as good as Doug Christie or Bruce Bowen or Ruben Patterson (which I think he's capable of becoming better).. or at least a good role player for the Bulls.. he's all good... he meets The Bulls need. Also with his 6'9" body and long arms, he made me think of the Tayshaun Prince show d-ing up Tracy McGrady in the first round of the Eastern Conference... Diaw's game is more polished due to playing professionally in Europe and also more complete than Prince... So, with all the report saying that Diaw is known for his defensive ability and he has good overall basketball skills... he should be the guy we consider to draft instead of Pietrus. The report can't be that false...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>a la rockets</b>!
> 
> 
> I see what u mean,but you formulated the question in a odd way.
> ...


I agree with a la rockets. These kids don't drop out of school just because they have become pros at a young age. I know that Schortsianitis who became a pro when he was 15, still goes to high school and he still plays for his high school team along with the professional club he plays for.

Usually these guys that intend to go to the NBA take english courses so they wouldn't have any trouble with the language. I've heard that guys like Milicic and Barbosa are working on their english in order to adjust more easily to te NBA. And usually every player that is serious about going to the NBA tries to work on his english.


----------

